# 2 hp HF Y intake Port



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

I have looked at so many threads, articles, pictures and videos my brain has turned to mush and still I didn't see, read or hear an answer to a question I have regarding the Y intake port on the HF 2 hp dust collector.

Is it better to leave the Y on if only using one side of it, or swap it out for a straight/elbow connector?

Not sure if the straight/elbow connector would affect the suction enough to make a difference.

Thanks as always in advance


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It doesn't matter, the unit comes with a cap to close off one side if you are not using it. Some people run duct work throughout their shop and the Y gives another port to do that.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> It doesn't matter, the unit comes with a cap to close off one side if you are not using it. Some people run duct work throughout their shop and the Y gives another port to do that.


So if I needed to take it off and replace it with an elbow, it would be fine.

Cool thanks

The reason is the location - it butts up against a wall and the Y pushes the unit away from the wall - no I can not turn it around or face it another way.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

new2woodwrk said:


> So if I needed to take it off and replace it with an elbow, it would be fine.
> 
> Cool thanks
> 
> The reason is the location - it butts up against a wall and the Y pushes the unit away from the wall - no I can not turn it around or face it another way.


You won't be able to take the Y off and put a 90 degree elbow on it, the blower has an odd size pipe on it like 4 3/4". The Y does come out of it on a 45 degree angle. If you use a 45 degree angle elbow on it that should take care of it.


----------

